

Github down - sitong

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.github.com&#x2F;
======
NathanKP
This seems to be happening more and more often. I notice connectivity issues
with Github, and/or extremely slow downloads of tarballs quite regularly (at
least two or three times a week) when running deploy scripts that download
vendor packages from Github.

------
lugg
First load gave blank screen with nothign but header tag. cmd+shift+r fixed
it. Seems to be limited. Pretty slow.

